# 2014 hunt & fish licenses - why all the special free stamps???



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

I picked up my new "fish & hunt" license, combo deer tags and Michigan waterfowl licenses the other day. To my surprise, there's now A LOT of "free" stamps (if you will) that you can up for at the time of purchase. Here's a few...
1. Migratory bird hunter 
2. Migratory bird hunter (not a duplicate, came up with a separate code)
3. Woodcock
4. Sturgeon
5. Muskellunge
And maybe another one that I can't think of right now as I have all the tags put up.

What is the purpose of these "free" stamps? I forgot to ask for my free crossbow stamp, which i get every year, even though I've hunted with a xbow 1 time since they were legalized. I have heard of guys getting tickets for no xbow stamp. Are the woodcock and others similar such that a guy can get cited if without? They seem like wasted laser printer labels to me... 

Do the "free" stamps need to be carried on my person while I'm afield chasing woodcock? Seems silly and cheap shot at tripping up an otherwise legal guy.

If the stamps are a survey of some sort, why not call it as such like when the cashier asks me how many ducks / geese I got last year and save a few labels? 


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Hope someone answers this, sounds like a lot to remember when trying to get a license.
Dan


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

The one question I had was for the Crossbow stamp and this year it is no longer needed. I hope all the other FREE stamps if you will can be eliminated to help retain more of my wallet for useful stuff like Minnow receipts lol....


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Correct, the need for a crossbow stamp was eliminated this year.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Quack Addict said:


> I picked up my new "fish & hunt" license, combo deer tags and Michigan waterfowl licenses the other day. To my surprise, there's now A LOT of "free" stamps (if you will) that you can up for at the time of purchase. Here's a few...
> 1. Migratory bird hunter
> 2. Migratory bird hunter (not a duplicate, came up with a separate code)
> 3. Woodcock
> ...


My guess is that the DNR is looking to get better numbers about participation. They can use data like that to lobby the Feds for a bigger share of funds, to target Division resources where they are best used, to promote hunting in the state, all sorts of stuff. They also will need to account for the changes made this year and they need facts to do that with.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

You need the "tag" in order to keep a sturgeon and a muskie. If you don't then you are illegal.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Bomba said:


> You need the "tag" in order to keep a sturgeon and a muskie. If you don't then you are illegal.


 

You said "keep", Do I need a tag to fish for them. (I fish for muskies but never keep them)


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Sprytle said:


> You said "keep", Do I need a tag to fish for them. (I fish for muskies but never keep them)


No.


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

Sprytle said:


> You said "keep", Do I need a tag to fish for them. (I fish for muskies but never keep them)


 But if for some reason you catch a FOAL and don't have a tag you'll be out of luck.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Yes for sturgeon and no for musky.

Sturgeon--it is a harvest tag and also a fishing permit tag in one.

Musky--it is a harvest tag. A musky shall be immediately released or tagged with a validated harvest tag.


----------



## swampantlers (Sep 25, 2012)

its a way for the state to survey what sportsmen are doing so they can find ways to get more money if they feel they need it for whatever reason. its like the new "base license" the states greedy and were paying.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

swampantlers said:


> its a way for the state to survey what sportsmen are doing so they can find ways to get more money if they feel they need it for whatever reason. its like the new "base license" the states greedy and were paying.


Since they had not raised the license price in, what, 20 years you should not have bought one at the new price. If you and everyone else who does not want to pay for the DNR to do their job stopped buying a fishing or hunting license then it would not be long before we would be getting what we are paying for.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

For all the free stamps I've gotten related to game species, I receive survey's from the DNR...It's a tracking mechanism I'm sure.


----------



## swampantlers (Sep 25, 2012)

exactly what I said thanks, its a way to see where they could get more money from people who buy licenses if they see fit


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

swampantlers said:


> exactly what I said thanks, its a way to see where they could get more money from people who buy licenses if they see fit


So how does it make the state greedy??


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

alex-v said:


> So how does it make the state greedy??


The state (DNR) should spend the money on what it was intended to be spent on. I really don't mind spending more money on wildlife and fish if I am getting my moneys worth. I don't believe that the DNR spending millions of dollars of hunting license dollars on Kirtland Warbler and Wolf management is helping produce better deer hunting. I also don't believe that planting a majority of the trout and salmon in the SWLP helps other parts of the state. I really don't believe it is greed as much as I believe that the DNR needs to show a better presence in some parts of the state. I would be happy to pay $100 for a fishing license or hunting license if the DNR made a better effort in northern Michigan.


----------

